# Whoa & No



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been working on whoa with Rojo for about 2 weeks now. As I am saying It more in training sessions and in the field I relized how much it sounds like No. Am I missing something? Could I use Hoo-Ahh! In place of whoa? After all pointing a bird is worthy of a Hoo-Ahh.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep, they sound alike. You have the option of choosing any word(s) you want for your commands. 

Personally, I use whoa (generally said with a soothing voice) and no (normally given very sharply). I haven't detected any confusion on the dog's part.

On a side note, rather than use "OK" which we use frequently, I chose "all right" for my release command.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Good advise I have a tendency to use the same tone on all my commands. It's hard in the field to not use a heavy tone on whoa.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Zigzag,

We use "whoop" and not "whoa." Whoop is always a positive command given in a soothing tone. This is used for when he is *steady on the bird.* "Ahhhh", " HEY!", or other sharp words used if he moves after the "whoop" command is given.

We never use whoa and I don't really use no often. If Bailey, makes a mistake, I'll use "Bailey, leave it, or other short direction following his name. His name is first to get his attention.

Hope that is helpful.

Rod
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

we use waaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttttttttttt

in that soothing tone...no woah, also remember that heel and woah are so commonly used if you hunt with others you say heel and like 50 dogs come up to you. 

We use check up and wait to avoid this.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

In hindsight. Always 20/20, I should have changed are No command. I think it's to late for that now Rojo has a good understanding of No and are 2 young girls use it as well. So I'm going to change up whoa. I really like all the input and think something that I can say with a soft draw, is best. So I'm experimenting with new whoas. I hope I'm not confusing him to much. We have a session with a pro trainer next week.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

zigzag

You can use any term you want for a command. 
In time though, Rojo will differentiate between "NO" and "Whoa". Mine have never had issues with it. I suspect though that the issue is compounded with his name.
Having that many "O" sounds is going to be confusing.

I also suspect, and please don't be insulted, that you are using the "Whoa" not as correctly as it could be.
Whoa is not a command generally given from across the field. Whoa is a command given once the initial contact is established with a bird. 
In training it is used to "staunch" the dog on point. It is intoduced in a manner that would situationally resemble a "NO" to aid in the transition, but once the command is learned, and applied in the correct situation, the dog will associate the situation with the command.
The "whoa" is a low toned voice given in close proximity to the dog, to preclude/prevent "creeping" on scent by the dog. The guys you see in the field screaming "whoa", and sprinting to their dog, with shotgun shells falling out of their vest, have some work still yet to do. It's also ugly to watch.

Try to combine "Whoa" and "Easy" together. The sound will be different to the dog.
Your dog can hear a field mouse at a hundred meters, so speak it low and slow.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hope it's OK to reply to an old thread...it came up on a search and I found it interesting.

While camping in Maine last week, Gracie girl (1 on Sunday) took off like a shot after a chipmunk. I was holding her leash juggling a million other things and I didn't see it coming...so she ripped it right out of my hand.

I didn't think I had a prayer of calling her back to me, and on impulse I called out WHOA in the low, steady, serious/urgent voice that I've heard my husband and her trainer use. 

She stopped dead in her tracks and stayed frozen while I walked right up to her. I stroked her tail, held her there for another minute, then released her & praised her like crazy (while I got her leash back!). 

I was *so* proud of her...but looking at Gunnr's comments I am now thinking that I used the command in a completely wrong way??? :-[

I would never want to ruin a good command. And yet it proved unexpectedly useful in this instance. Is our goal for her to freeze on whoa in all circumstances? Or ONLY when she is already locked on point? 

Thanks for any thoughts--

Victoria


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Vic - WHOA - the one command that will save your PUP's life - what if the MUNK was running across a busy road ? the only command I expect to be obeyed every time !!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Slightly off topic, but something someone posted reminded me..... 

Using different words for commands was what prompted me. I have a friend who trained his dog using odd words that had no bearing on the action. Here's an example. Instead of asking the dog if it wanted dinner, he used the words "shag the cat" except shag was replaced with a word I can't type in here..... it's not rated for children....... It was hilarious though, as when he asked, the dog would naturally get very excited.

There were lots of other very funny commands, most of which I can't type the real words......... Very funny guy, very funny to watch the dog go nuts when asked if he wanted to XXXX the cat!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Oz - U R nuts!!! - Thank GOD your V had his weather radio with him !! or VVe would have lost you when the riVer came up - LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have always thought it would be funny to teach one of the dogs to play dead using the word Game warden.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Victoria

You did not use the term incorrectly. The Whoa is to stop the dog dead in it's tracks where it's at. It is a command of control. No is a command to stop the dogs action and you don't really care what the dog does after it stops, but Whoa means stop dead in your tracks and do not move until commanded. 
The whoa must be given and obeyed to bring up the shotgun and still maintain control of both your dog and the situation. A dog that moves after the whoa, when the shotgun is being brought up, is very much at risk of entering the the wrong space.
The Come and Whoa are the commands that can literally save your dog's life.
You also did amazingly well after the whoa by praising her instaed of letting emotion take over and scolding her.
Commands used in hunting can take on a dual role for the non hunting Vizsla, or the time interval in between hunting season.
How Whoa would be applied when bird hunting, and how it can be applied in your instance may seem dissimilar, but really aren't. the intent is the same. Stop right where you are at.
When I call "Come" in the backyard, I expect a little brown butt better be at my feet immediately. In the field it loosens up a bit to mean get your little brown butt back in sight and moving in my direction. Same command is given, but situationally the end result can be slightly different. Again though, the intent is the same. Control.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

How does it translate to the e-collar for you?

----
For me beep means stop or whoa. Vibe (we used to hate it) means don't stay behind or keep up. 
Stimulation signals come here if voice and hand signal is ignored.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

datacan

I've never used an eCollar for communication in the field. I've used them in the training environment to extend the leash, but once that's done, it's done. I've only used them at the end of the check cord phase of training.

If you've got a system that works for you, keep it up. Whether it's by voice, whistle, hand, eCollar, or smoke signals, if it's working for you I wouldnt change it


----------

